# Laptop freezes during startup



## Akash123 (Jun 22, 2008)

My Toshiba laptop freezes during startup. I get the welcome screen and then it freezes. I tried booting in safe mode, comand prompt etc. but every time it gets to the same point and then refuses to get to my desktop. I had accidently removed explorer.exe due to a virus issue which had infected my usierint.exe file as well. Any help would be really appreciated. Pleeeeeease help me!!!!


Just now i tried using ctrl+alt+del and got a message "Task Manager has been disabled by your administrator". I still keep getting virus alert messages..


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

first of all check your RAM (replace with a working stick) and HDD. if they pass with flying colors then try an XP or linux CD. observe it still shutdown in live CD mode


----------



## Akash123 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for helping... I tried these but still doesn't work... I reinstalled XP on the machine...


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

with the new install of XP, is the problem solved?


----------



## Akash123 (Jun 22, 2008)

No even that didn't help


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

hi,

correct me if i am wrotng but here is how i see it so far:
1. RAM has been replaced by NEW (working modules) but resulted the same.
2. you reinstalled (formatted hard drive) Windows but results are the same.

if i may suggest, try running Memtes86+ and observer for errors, run for about 2 passes (2 hours). it seems to me you have not replaced the hard drive, just make sure it passes the diags for your hard drive.


----------

